# [Spider-Man 3] Leaked ComicCon 2006 trailer!



## OmniStrife (Jul 29, 2006)

This is the official trailer that was shown during ComiCon 2006, THIS IS NOT THE TEASER, this is the full official trailer that would be out with Ghost Rider, I think... anyways. It was shot with a cell phone so quality is quite horrible, but heck, who's complaining!
It has fair audio but the video is really blurry:
viedo

This one is going to be big.


----------



## Jonas (Jul 29, 2006)

that's so omfg!!


----------



## OmniStrife (Jul 29, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> that's so omfg!!


Yes. This movie feels so different than the others... Like this time, some REALLY serious shit will happen. The scream before they've shown the big 3 sent shivers down my spine...  :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 29, 2006)

Looks good but i've seen this one 3 days ago, they seriously need to get a good quility one out, i wanna see venom!


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 29, 2006)

damn that looked vicious. but yeah I gotta see it in hq, but I guess we gotta wait till next year.


----------



## Arazial (Jul 29, 2006)

Hm.. my eyes must be horrible, I don't see how everyone was able to make everything out.   Regardless the Venom news is great, though I'm wondering how they're going to have space for him (with Sandman and Harry already in it)..or if he'll just show up at the very end to bridge movies 3-4.


----------



## gamebreaker04 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, I couldn't see anything either. Topher grace as Venom though. Makes ya think, that's all I'm saying


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 29, 2006)

One of the problems I had with the previous 2 movies is that I though they were overly corny and cheesy. This movie seems darker in tone so hopefully it will be much better.


----------



## Spidey (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't know if anyone cares, but i found the music from the trailer.

Link removed

awsome.


----------



## Rokudaime (Jul 30, 2006)

so how many villain does Spiderman actually face in this episode?


----------



## Gambitz (Jul 30, 2006)

The quality on that trailer was pretty bad......you could barely see what was going on........does anyone have that trailer in better quality...


----------



## Broleta (Jul 30, 2006)

Was that.. Venom? O_O YEEEEEEEEEY.


----------



## Deranged (Jul 30, 2006)

ah man... i could barely see what was going on but this movie is looking to be great... seems a little darker than the others a well... most excellent


----------



## Seany (Jul 30, 2006)

Seen before, but looks amazing. I can't wait....


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jul 30, 2006)

Awesome 

Who is the That 70's show kid supposed to be again?


----------



## Spidey (Jul 30, 2006)

^He plays eddie brock, aka Venom.

And yeah I'll upload it on yousend it hanzo XD

EDIT: here it is:

*Link Removed*


----------



## Taxman (Jul 30, 2006)

Topher Grace is playing Eddie Brock....Venom....

though it was LQ...it was still amazing....


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 30, 2006)

Omni is made of win!! 

thank you for posting!


----------



## dilbot (Jul 30, 2006)

wow i may actually see this spidey movie, looks good, after i saw the first one i was like...never again but it looks just AMAZING


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 30, 2006)

well well. i hope this one will be as great as previous ones.


----------



## Cero (Jul 30, 2006)

I cant wait to see this one after i saw 2


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Spidey said:
			
		

> ^He plays eddie brock, aka Venom.
> 
> And yeah I'll upload it on yousend it hanzo XD
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll rep you but I reached my quota.


----------



## ZE (Jul 30, 2006)

No Venom in this movie makes Jesus baby cry. And I hate sandman, really bad villain.


----------



## Slug (Jul 31, 2006)

sandman is alot better than most villans they could have casted. alot of fans might want rhino, but imagine how stupid it would look irl? hydroman, kraven and morbius sound good, but i think sandman is spot on for a villian i would love to see, plus you know the cgi is going to kick ass on him


----------



## Spidey (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah, I love sandman. He rocks, and they could do great cgi fight scenes with him. And from the poster, it looks like he's gonna have an actual motive (something with his daughter or whoever that little girl is). But then again, spidey has my favorite rogues gallery, so it'd be hard for them to pick a villan I didn't like.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 31, 2006)

Sandman is okay. I don't hate him or anything.


----------



## Kotakasu Yuto (Aug 2, 2006)

Wow. After doing a bit of research on the first two movies, and the upcoming third one, the Spider-Man franchise is beginning to sound pretty decent. Especially after the new trailer was released.

By the way, how were the Spider-Man films?


----------



## FEFFRock (Aug 2, 2006)

I need the HQ trailer, I can't make anything out on the LQ one.


----------

